# Wahoo on SW Edge, High Speed Trolling



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

We departed Northlight Yacht Club in Niceville onboard Signature Shares' 32' Regulator "My Share" with Capt. Steve Gilliam, Ed Henry, mate Justin Fritz and myself for a fun day of Wahoo fishing. This has always been a challenge for me as every time I've targeted wahoo, we've come up empty handed. Usually, a wahoo hits a marlin lure or I catch one coming back in from deep water by chance. But, today was going to be different. The weather was perfect and the water was very clean. I was pleased to see so many boats going out. We put our lures in at about 175' south of Destin and worked the ledge from 150' - 350'. Our spread consisted of (2) Wahoo wackers waaaaay back, (2) black Ilander/ballyhoo combos, and a Orange/Black Stretch 30 on the flat line. We trolled about 8.5 knots. Got a hit on the Stretch about 1 hour into the day, but missed it. Then, the black illander went off and we landed a 40# hooter. We trolled to the west for a couple of hours - nothing.

We decided to run east and play with the concept of "High Speed" trolling. I dropped my Wahoo Wacker XL waaaaaay back and started picking up speed. I couldn't keep the the line in the rigger clip I had rigged on the pole even with full tension. So, we decided to run the line direct from the rod tip and spooled up to 15 knots. The lure stayed in the water the entire time but I had the drag set way too tight on the 50wide. We got hit about 20 minutes into the run but the wahoo came flying out of the water and didn't even pull the drag - that sure didn't work. Our next attempt was to wrapped about 20 rubber bands around the line and over the reel handle. We backed off the drag and this worked great! Next hit let out a huge "POP" as the 20 rubber bands blasted off followed by the sweet sound of drag screaming out "ZINNNNNNG". This ended up with a 45# hooter in the box. Now, I'm addicted - I just love high speed trolling. We managed to figure out how to run 2 lures at a time by putting one way back on the center rigger and one a little less than way back on the flat line - both with a ton of rubber bands. 

There are definitely Wahoo on the edge right now. And, the excitement of high speed trolling is the only way to go! Good luck.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

matttheboatman said:


> Next hit let out a huge "POP" as the 20 rubber bands blasted off followed by the sweet sound of drag screaming out "ZINNNNNNG".


I think you just helped me improve my high speed hook up ratio. :thumbsup:

Congrats on the hoos. I haven't had the luck in gulf with the high speed like I've had in NC, but its not for lack of trying.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

You can use just one rubber band and accomplish the same outcome. Adjust drag to where it barely holds, slipping slightly, then twist #32 rubberband around line 6-8 times (like you would using tag-lines) and loop both ends over drag lever.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice fish, glad you had good luck


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job Matt. I also use #32 rubber bands and they will usually hold at just about any speed from the clips.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Good Job Matt, always good to hear of friends goin out and putin it to em.
at a way to drop the hammer.


----------

